# كميه حديد التسليح



## momoegph (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا كنت عايز اعرف التسليح بتاع البيوت العادية زي القري و البيوت الحوائط الحاملة 

ازاي اقدر احسب كمية الحديد المستخدم في الصبة 

يعني مثلا لو انا عندي بيت 10*10 ازاي اقدر اعرف كمية الحديد المستخدمة عشان تسليح السقف


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 أغسطس 2009)

ضع التسليح ليتم الحساب
نفس الحساب العادي


----------



## المهندس احمد في (14 أغسطس 2009)

يجب معرفة مخطط التسليح على شان نعرف المسافات على شان نوزع الحديد على مساحة البناء


----------



## عنود (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نستطيع حساب كمية الحديد بدون مخطط التسليح بافتراض الحد الادنى للحديد
ان قطر الحديد الادنى هو 10 وايضا ممكن استخدام قطر 12

على افتراض استخدام قطر 10 مم فان المسافات بين الاسياخ هي 20سم اي 5 اسياخ لكل متر
اذن سوف تكون 50 سيخ بالطول و 50 سيخ بالعرض من قطر 10 مم وطول 10م
اذا اردت ان تعرف الحديد بالوزن
فان الوزن النوعي هو 616,كجم/م
10م ×616,×100=616كجم من الحديد.
وارتفاع بلاطة السقف على الاقل 15سم
كمية الخرسانة =15,×10×10=150 م3 وقوة الخرسانة هي k-300


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (14 أغسطس 2009)

عنود
كيف تسلحي من غير بحر؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (14 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعه الخير اخانا مومو يسأل ان هناك مثلا مقاولو بناء لا يعرفوا القراءة والكتابه ولكن لو قلت لهم انا عندى سقف كذا فى كذا مثلا 10 * 10 يقدر يقول لك هو فيه كام طن حديد بغض النظر عن القطر والتصميم وبالفعل تكون طريقه تقريبه ناجحة وانا سألت عن كيفيه حساب هذا فأجابنى احد الزملاء بأنه يجب تكعيب العنصر الانشاءى او المراد حساب كميه الحديد له فمثلا السقف اللى زميلنا قال عليه 10*10 والرقه مثلا 12 سم فيكون التكعيب 12 م3 خرسانه من واقع الخبرة ان المتر المكعب خرسانه يأخذ 100 كيلو حديد فيكون كميه الحديد اللازمة 12 م3 * 1. طن = 1.2 طن حديد بغض النظر عن القطر وهذه النسبق تقل فى القواعد وتزيد فى الاعمدة وشكرا ارجو تكونو استفدتو


----------



## احمد مجذوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك الحساب بطريقة المتر المربع وهو ان تحسب عدد السيخ في المتر المربع * وزن السيخه الواحده ( طول متر) مثلا 10ملم وزنها 0.617 كجم ثم بعد ذلك مضروبا في المساحه الكليه مقسوما علي 1000 للتحويل من كجم ال طن 

مثال :- عدد السيخ في المتر المربع الواحد : 14 سيخه 
وزن السيخه طول واحد متر قطر 10ملم : 0.617 كجم 
الضرب في المساحه الكليه : 100 متر 
وزن الحديد ب كجم : 100*14*0.617
التحويل من كجم ال طن :  100* 14*0.617
 1000


----------



## المهندس احمد في (14 أغسطس 2009)

يخوان يجب معرفت الاحمال الحية والاحمال الميتة وتحدد الاحمال حسب الغرض المطلوب من المنشأ ثم حساب الكميات 
ياخوان انا اتكلم مع مهندسين وكلامي واضح 
يجب ان تكون قيمة الرو بين الرو منمم والرو مكسمم للحفاض على ارواح البشر الساكنين في المشأ هذة امانه يااخوان


----------



## م.عبير بركات (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين كل الاخوه المهندسين على اراءهم المفيده


----------



## عنود (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا حسبت وفقا للكود وفقا للمتطلبات ذات الحد الادنى اي ان السقف يحمل وزنه فقط


----------



## أحمد محمد الأشقر (15 أغسطس 2009)

هناك طريقة سهله وهى " تجيب حجم الخرسانة المستخدمة" وذلك بضرب المساحة الكلية × سمك البلاطة ×1.5 وبعدين تضع لكل م3 تقريبا 100 كجم حديد ، وملاحظة " بنضرب فى 1.5 وذلك لأخذ تسليح الكمرات فى الإعتبار" وربنا يوفقك


----------



## momoegph (15 أغسطس 2009)

> لسلام عليكم
> نستطيع حساب كمية الحديد بدون مخطط التسليح بافتراض الحد الادنى للحديد
> ان قطر الحديد الادنى هو 10 وايضا ممكن استخدام قطر 12
> 
> ...



مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم علي المعلومات الجميلة 




> يا جماعه الخير اخانا مومو يسأل ان هناك مثلا مقاولو بناء لا يعرفوا القراءة والكتابه ولكن لو قلت لهم انا عندى سقف كذا فى كذا مثلا 10 * 10 يقدر يقول لك هو فيه كام طن حديد بغض النظر عن القطر والتصميم وبالفعل تكون طريقه تقريبه ناجحة وانا سألت عن كيفيه حساب هذا فأجابنى احد الزملاء بأنه يجب تكعيب العنصر الانشاءى او المراد حساب كميه الحديد له فمثلا السقف اللى زميلنا قال عليه 10*10 والرقه مثلا 12 سم فيكون التكعيب 12 م3 خرسانه من واقع الخبرة ان المتر المكعب خرسانه يأخذ 100 كيلو حديد فيكون كميه الحديد اللازمة 12 م3 * 1. طن = 1.2 طن حديد بغض النظر عن القطر وهذه النسبق تقل فى القواعد وتزيد فى الاعمدة وشكرا ارجو تكونو استفدتو



الله عليك ربنا يكرمك هو ده اللي انا اقصدة 
جزاك الله كل خير 



> السلام عليكم
> يمكنك الحساب بطريقة المتر المربع وهو ان تحسب عدد السيخ في المتر المربع * وزن السيخه الواحده ( طول متر) مثلا 10ملم وزنها 0.617 كجم ثم بعد ذلك مضروبا في المساحه الكليه مقسوما علي 1000 للتحويل من كجم ال طن
> 
> مثال :- عدد السيخ في المتر المربع الواحد : 14 سيخه
> ...



مشكووووووور علي الكلام الرائع



> هناك طريقة سهله وهى " تجيب حجم الخرسانة المستخدمة" وذلك بضرب المساحة الكلية × سمك البلاطة ×1.5 وبعدين تضع لكل م3 تقريبا 100 كجم حديد ، وملاحظة " بنضرب فى 1.5 وذلك لأخذ تسليح الكمرات فى الإعتبار" وربنا يوفقك



جزاك الله كل خير 


شكرا لكم جميعا علي المشاركة الطيبة و الله استفدت كتير 
و جزاكم الله كل خير .... و جعلة في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة ... و اكرمكم في الدنيا كما اكرمتموني


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (15 أغسطس 2009)

اولا قبل كل شي معرفه الاحمال الميته والحيه
ثانيا كل باكيه بكمراتها بتاخد 300 كيلو تقربيا بس ده في البيوت الريفيه دورين تلات كده


----------



## أوج الهندسة (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم, أخي العزيز يوجد عند المقاولين رقم تقريبي ناتج من الخبرة يستخدم لمعرفة التكاليف فقط وهو مساحة المسقوف * 0.4 = قنطار حديد اللازمه كتكلفة فقط ويشمل هذا الرقم كمية الحديد اللازمة للمسكن والسياج الخارجي تقريبا.


----------



## momoegph (15 أغسطس 2009)

أوج الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم, أخي العزيز يوجد عند المقاولين رقم تقريبي ناتج من الخبرة يستخدم لمعرفة التكاليف فقط وهو مساحة المسقوف * 0.4 = قنطار حديد اللازمه كتكلفة فقط ويشمل هذا الرقم كمية الحديد اللازمة للمسكن والسياج الخارجي تقريبا.




جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم بس ياريت تقول لي ماذا تعني ال 0.4 
و علي اي اساس اضرب فيها


----------



## عنود (16 أغسطس 2009)

يوجد خطأ بطباعة كمية الخرسانة هي 15 م3 وليس 150


----------



## momoegph (16 أغسطس 2009)

عنود قال:


> يوجد خطأ بطباعة كمية الخرسانة هي 15 م3 وليس 150


ممكن اعرف فين الجملة دي


----------



## tamer hamam (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عزيزى السائل هناك طريقة تقريبية لحساب حديد التسليح وهى طريقة يستخدمها المقاولين وتكون سريعة وتقريبية وان شاء الله لو احد سالك عن كمية حديد فى المبنى تقدر تجيب علية دون اى مشقة واسائل الله تكون مفيدة لك وهىتقريباً كل واحد متر مكعب للقواعد فية 120 كيلو حديدوكل واحد متر مكعب للاعمدة فية 110 كيلو حديدوالاسقف 100 كيلو لكل 1 متر مكعب وهذة اسرع الطرق لحساب الحديد م\ تامر


----------



## عباس الحربي (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

مداخلة صغيرة ممكن كل الاقتراحات صحيحه لان حساب كمية الحديد تعتمد على نوعية النشر للحديد مثلا النشر على شكل طبقتين وكما هو الحال في سطوح الجسور او النشر بطريقة العزوم السالب والموجب وحسب الكود الامريكي او البريطاني او اي كود اخروهذا مستخدم في المجمعات السكنية والتجارية والبيوت وكذلك المدارس وهذا معتمد على ال
مصمم الذي قام بحساب اوالاحمال الميته والحيه ومن الخبرة العملية على الغالب يكون الحديد لايزيد عن قطر 16ملم


----------



## darweesh_ali (29 يوليو 2011)

اخى فى الله : فى طريقه بسيطه توضحلك الفكره اكتر
نفترض عندك بيت كمية الخرسانه ليه 1 متر مكعب وهتحط فى المتر 5 اسياخ قطر 12 فى المتر احسب وزن السيخ الواحد واضربه فى 5 هيطلعلك وزن الحديد فى المتر خرسانه ويبقى عندك الرقم ده ثابت لو كميه الخرسانه 10 متر فى البيت بتاعك تضرب وزن الحديد (الرقم الثابت) *10 هيديك وزن الحديد الكلى.
ازاى تحسب وزن الحديد:
1-موجود فى الكود المصرى
2-كتاب دكتور شاكر البحيرى 
3_ممكن تحسب وزن المتر بطريقه تقريبيه (مربع القطر/164) 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (29 يوليو 2011)

من المعرف ان كل متر مكعب من الخرسانة يحتاج من90الى 110كجم حديد اذا لو عندي مساحة 100م2 وسمك البلاطة 20 هيكون كالاتي 100*02=20م3
110*20=2200كجم يعني =2.2طنز دة لسقف solid slab


----------



## khaledadel (3 أغسطس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

